# Slideshow!



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

Check out this slide show. Ahh what soothing music, http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/movies/Fish00long.mov
Thanks to the producers and photographers.
Enjoy :fish:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, the barracuda, very nice photoshow


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> wow, the barracuda, very nice photoshow


Well I can't take credit, because it is NOT mine. I got it of the internet. I found the slideshow interesting when I first saw it though!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well, you found it ;-)


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That's a great slideshow. You have to love the underwater photography they can do now. Great music too...used to play that on the piano all the time...makes me wish I hadn't stopped practicing.


----------



## specialname76 (Jan 19, 2005)

I love Cannon in D played it in highschool.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The music made me think someone was getting married.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

awesome pics!


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Awsome! That was my wedding song. I really enjoyed that!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

JandaSeve said:


> Awsome! That was my wedding song. I really enjoyed that!


So I wasn't dreaming.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Guess not....


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice slideshow, thanks for sharing.


----------

